

$3 Million Prize To Develop Algorithm - dean
http://www.slate.com/id/2290337/

======
dean
"algorithm that best predicts which patients will be hospitalized and for how
many days over the course of a year."

The cynic in me wonders whether such an algorithm would be used to deny
insurance to those most likely to get sick.

~~~
nolite
Of course it will..

